# Pol Intentions



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

POL will continue to catch & post fish pics period. If we decide to disclose our techniques, secret spots or anything else we feel will help other people have more fun fishing then so be it. LOOK OUT cause the fishing posts are COMING, with GOOD INTENTIONS ONLY.....PEACE OUT
__________________
Pirates Of Lynnhaven 

Keel Haulers Inc.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

GOOD!!
After all, this IS a fishing forum -- i EXPECT to read fishing reports on it -- how much info is given is up to the individual poster, at his discretion -- and i respect whatever decision one makes for what info to impart.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

More power to you Tug. I don't fish VA water but enjoy the pics and reading your reports. Keep up the good work! Maybe some day I'll have to drag my yak all the way down there to fish with you.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Good on ya Capitan!!! Please send GPS coordinates to me directly


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> Good on ya Capitan!!! Please send GPS coordinates to me directly


Actually, man, the point of POL is that the "GPS 
coordinates" would be made available to everyone . Lots of people like to fish, everyone wants to catch something, everyone deserves the chance to do so. POL wants to help.

I caught my 1st fish over 50 years ago. My relatives tried to help me get that 1st one, but I caught my own yellow perch before they could distract me and slip one on my hook . I have always tried to help my kindred spirits that I've run into over the years. The POL seems to be a contemporary way to continue this. So, I'm in.

~pirate buggs


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

You go Capn! I enjoy the posts and hope one day to plunder with you guys! Of course I have to have a yak first. Maybe around spring time! Keep on fishin and reportin!:fishing:


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

big red jeep said:


> You go Capn! I enjoy the posts and hope one day to plunder with you guys! Of course I have to have a yak first. Maybe around spring time! Keep on fishin and reportin!:fishing:


Many of us have extra yaks, so if your interested we can get you in a yak. All that is required of you is your own plundering gear, but that can also be arranged if needed.......PEACE OUT


----------



## kayakcraig (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey, maybe if everyone posted all _their "secret" spots, there would be so many that none of them would be crowded!!! Just a thought. _


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Just blow on the coals a little harder, Craig, amybe you can get the fire going again. That'd be great, since there are peeps on both sides of the fence who've worked to put it out...

Don't become that which you loathe.





"Drive safe."


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Would like to try fishing off a yak but will have to get the waders and a milk crate and oh yeh the yak too..oh and a place to park my truck where they wont steel my shoes out of the wheel well!!


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

mud said:


> Would like to try fishing off a yak but will have to get the waders and a milk crate and oh yeh the yak too..oh and a place to park my truck where they wont steel my shoes out of the wheel well!!


We can hook you up with all of the above.....(note to self) do not leave shoes in wheelwell. If you are interested in doing some yak attack fishing give me a PM and we can make arrangements to get you out.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Tug, I've been itchin' to get out and give yakkin' a shot. Check your PM's.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

basstardo said:


> Hey Tug, I've been itchin' to get out and give yakkin' a shot. Check your PM's.



Any one who goes out with TUG, or Skunk, or Harry is more than welcome to borrow mine. I have all the gear to go with it. You will have to supply your own waders.


----------



## fields7062 (Oct 27, 2007)

Tug all these peeps with no yak wanting to go fishing/yakin with you !!! Tell them bout my orange ride 135 and even have waders just as long as they arent as big as you. 

PS. Went to the secret spot with all those ships that are visible from land that are made of quick-crete this morning from 7am-11 and got skunked left there went to rudee from 12-3 and the skunk didnt blow out of the back of the truck on the way to the ocean front, and the pups must like no light as well.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Check your e-mail*



fields7062 said:


> Tug all these peeps with no yak wanting to go fishing/yakin with you !!! Tell them bout my orange ride 135 and even have waders just as long as they arent as big as you.
> 
> PS. Went to the secret spot with all those ships that are visible from land that are made of quick-crete this morning from 7am-11 and got skunked left there went to rudee from 12-3 and the skunk didnt blow out of the back of the truck on the way to the ocean front, and the pups must like no light as well.


Check your e-mail, good chance your rig is "SOLD". You just need to discuss it with the LazyBeachBum. Pups and specks are still hanging, just hiding


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

basstardo said:


> Hey Tug, I've been itchin' to get out and give yakkin' a shot. Check your PM's.


I've got an extra Redfish 12' w/ Paddle. You'll need to provide you're own waders/dry pants and a PFD. I'd be happy to show you around the CBBT, Lynnhaven or Rudee. This kayak is guaranteed not to turtle.... 

Skunk.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey Skunk, it's a Redfish 14 homey


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

TugCapn said:


> Hey Skunk, it's a Redfish 14 homey



Shut up Galen, let him keep thinking we are on the metric system.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

I think Skunk still counts with stones, when Steve's over


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

I take my shoes off to count that high


----------

